# Playlist Pigeon Lofts - California type traps



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

As I struggle planning/designing what type to build, I found this on youtube.

https://youtu.be/sJx5a_4bO3g?list=RDsJx5a_4bO3g


----------

